
EBay Acquisition Map Shows Where It Got On The Wrong Track - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/04/ebay-acquisition-map-shows-where-it-got-on-the-wrong-track/
======
redorb
I think these 'subway' maps - are a fun thing to look at but they don't convey
information that well.

~~~
zandorg
I had to write Prolog code at University to traverse one of these. Pretty
interesting!

------
trin_
well ... i'm not with tc on the alando case. alando was basically the
unofficial german ebay and they had to buy and i guess it worked out very
well.

